# Best Belts?



## IcemanSK (Nov 13, 2005)

Who makes the best belt? Embroidery etc.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Nov 13, 2005)

Try Eosin Panther.  We ordered a custom belt as a gift for our sensei, and it turned out great; he really likes it and has been wearing it for the past two years, and it looks like new today.

www.eosinpanther.com/

-Garry


----------



## Miles (Nov 13, 2005)

Nike makes a nice black belt-sort of like Tokaido in terms of width (1.75 inch) and thickness, but much less expensive.

Best/Sang Moo Sa also has a quality belt-and you can get either the Nike or Sang Moo Sa belt with embroidery through Best Martial Arts Supply.  Here's a link:
http://www.sangmoosa.com


Miles


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 13, 2005)

KI makes the best qaulity belts in my own opion.
Terry


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 13, 2005)

I've heard that Eosin Panther makes a great quality belt. Like Toakido, but cheaper. Miles, I believe you that Nike's belt is good. But w/ that logo on it, I couldn't wear it. IMO, certain things shouldn't have a ubiquitous logo on it.


----------



## Miles (Nov 19, 2005)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> I've heard that Eosin Panther makes a great quality belt. Like Toakido, but cheaper. Miles, I believe you that Nike's belt is good. But w/ that logo on it, I couldn't wear it. IMO, certain things shouldn't have a ubiquitous logo on it.



  IcemanSK, you can remove the label and still have a good belt.

I kind of like the Nike punchline, especially as an instructor (and parent): "Just do it."

Miles


----------



## bushi jon (Nov 19, 2005)

Bear Brand been around along time does emb and is high qc


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 19, 2005)

bushi jon said:
			
		

> Bear Brand been around along time does emb and is high qc


 
Bear Brand?! I haven't heard about them in a million years. Where could I look that up?


----------



## Miles (Nov 25, 2005)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> Bear Brand?! I haven't heard about them in a million years. Where could I look that up?



Here's the info, no website, sorry!

[SIZE=-1]*East West Markets Exchange*,
Inc. 5533 North Broadway; Chicago, IL 60640; USA 312-878-7711

Miles
[/SIZE]


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 26, 2005)

Miles said:
			
		

> Here's the info, no website, sorry!
> 
> [SIZE=-1]*East West Markets Exchange*,
> Inc. 5533 North Broadway; Chicago, IL 60640; USA 312-878-7711
> ...


 
Thanks Miles!
I'd forgotten that E-W was the distributor for Bear. I grew up in the Chicago 'burbs. My buddies & I used to make the trip there often. Too bad they don't have a website.


----------

